# Argentum Nitricum



## sbox99 (Feb 20, 2010)

q


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

It can be used an antiseptic. It has no role in treating anxiety. 

Homeopathy should not be taken seriously until its proponents produce credible evidence supporting its efficacy.


----------



## StoicNate (Nov 13, 2009)

This link tells you what your Silver Nitrate can do to you.
http://msds.chem.ox.ac.uk/SI/silver_nitrate.html

I'd stay away from it, if I were you.


----------



## bmama22 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Homeopathics = good*



sbox99 said:


> Alright I've never been a big believer in homeopathic remedies, but someone suggested Argentum Nitricum. On the vial it says "for Anticipatory Anxiety." It comes in these little white pellets. Interestingly enough, Argentum Nitricum is just another name for Silver Nitrate. I cannot find ANY scientific information about the substance in relation to treatment for anxiety. When I search Argentum Nitricum, its all homeopathic, almost exclusively related to anxiety. When I search silver nitrate, I get a ton of scientific information, but its nothing to do with anxiety. So, anyone know anything about it?


I am not a Homeopath, but I do se one. I have recently started taking Argentum nit. and it is working, for me. I am a pretty crunchy person and really don't use conventional medicines, we mostly use essential oils, herbs and homeopathics in our house, with nothing but great results. I depend on chamomilla for my babies' teething needs and others for a plethora of issues and illnesses. If it isn't prescribed right, then it won't work, but will have no side effects.

I have rid my children (and my husband and I) of whooping cough (within days), strep throat, influenza, H1N1, teething pains and discomfort, warts (thuja) and many, many other ailments. They are also a [safe] alternative for modern vaccinations. I am a firm believer in homeopathics and will continue to use them. I will not rely on bias pharmaceutical companies to "prove" to me that homeopathics work. They have been used, effectively, for hundreds of years.

What I am trying to say is that I have had nothing but great results with homeopathics, but if you want to know about then it would be best to learn about them from a Homeopath, just like if you wanted to know about 
Judaism, you would ask a Jewish person about their religion.. don't rely on outside sources to educate you on things they don't know about. Even if pharmaceutical companies were to do the research on natural remedies (which they do) they are not going to release the positive outcomes of them. You can't patent nature, therefore they can't make the big money from them, they do the research, and then make synthetic formulas to mimic the natural remedies so they can patent them and make big money.

Go see a Homeopath and have them teach you about what they do and why they do it. Then you can have a better understanding of them and can make a more educated decision about it. Because of the change I am seeing in only 2 weeks (I had a proper diagnosis), I will continue with my Argentum Nitricum (as well as a blue vervain root tincture). Good luck to you in your search for social anxiety relief. Sir, I have found mine. )


----------

